# Anyone tried Nanolex??



## ironman (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Guys
Anyone tried Nanolex cleaner and sealant??
If so s it any good, and how easy is it to apply????

Cheers

IM


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes i tried it.

To be honest iam not impressed.

It makes no difference if applied on wheels or on the car, the beading is bad and after 1-2months there is nearly no beading present. Zaino or other sealants lasts longer beads better and are much cheaper.


----------



## ironman (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi there
Guess I'll stick with Rim Wax, as you say Nano is a bit expensive!!
Reads up as high tech stuff which natuarlly got my interest!!

Cheers
IM


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ironman said:


> Hi there
> Guess I'll stick with Rim Wax, as you say Nano is a bit expensive!!
> Reads up as high tech stuff which natuarlly got my interest!!
> 
> ...


I'd wait for a few more replies or go searching for others. 

Some people are very impressed indeed. Caledonia and Dave_KG are both impressed initially with the products whilst Dave has been testing the wheel sealant for many months now and is also very impressed with this.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

atomicfan said:


> Yes i tried it.
> 
> To be honest iam not impressed.
> 
> It makes no difference if applied on wheels or on the car, the beading is bad and after 1-2months there is nearly no beading present. Zaino or other sealants lasts longer beads better and are much cheaper.


This surprises me as i find it very good and although i am still testing it's durability it certainly doesn't deserve such a bad review 

It is your opinion however and you are entitled but i think it's great


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I have it on my wheels - its very good - its all down to the prep though things need to be prepped to the highest standard to gain the benfits from the Nano products. It works in a different way to say a wax - I had the paint sealent on a panel of the car last year and it work very effectively and also stayed cleaner for longer - when washing the car less grime seemed to be stuck to the paint hence make it seem cleaner and if you use the correct rinse method you can lamost get away without drying the car


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Check Dave's kink here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121805&highlight=nanolex


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Look on some german detailing forums - there are more people that are not impressed.

I find many normal sealants better then this stuff


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

There is a big difference and you cannot compare this to standard sealant.
Nanolex is not designed to bead water. But to repel dirt and grime, that would natural bond to the surface. I am currently testing the Premium paint and wheel sealants, through the Scottish winter. 
Initial impressions are very good. But in fairness the test has only just got going a few weeks ago. Time will tell on this.
Nanolex is not known to be one of these blingy sealants and due to it forming its non stick layer (lotus effect) cant possibly have an ultra smooth transparent surface.

Durability is all down to the prep as the products have to have a true bond to the paint finish. Cleansing is the key with these type of products. As well as climatic conditions which would effect the curing and setting up of these products.

Gordon.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that i have not as good climatic conditions as you as my cars are often not washed for 3-4 weeks cause it is too cold and it snows all the time.

But i have cars waxed with vintage, crystal rock and with nanolex and only the waxes have a beeding after 4 months. I cannot see a differnce in repeling dirt between the sealant and the waxes. Only in the beading and in the look.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> Yes i tried it.
> 
> To be honest iam not impressed.
> 
> It makes no difference if applied on wheels or on the car, the beading is bad and after 1-2months there is nearly no beading present. Zaino or other sealants lasts longer beads better and are much cheaper.


Hi,

I'm sorry you've had such bad experiences with our product (I assume it's the Premium?)!

We really care about our customers satsifaction and I would be glad if there was any way to help!?

We've had problems before, but mostly due to the fact that the manuals were disregarded (I'm not saying you did)... we are aware that the application of the Premium is not that easy and a few things are crucial, such as shaking the bottle very well (this is very important for durability), applying on a perfectly prepd and dry surface etc.....

Please let me know what exactly happened (not sure if you already have) and if there were any special ambient conditions etc., I'm sure this can be worked out!

Just one thing about the durability of the Premium in general: although we don't advertise with the fact, the sealant was tested by the DEKRA, and their findings where that on average the sealant withstand 12-15 automated car wash cleanings... and we know that if one sticks to our Directions For Care it is even more durable...

The lotus flower effect is also something that can be measured (this is basic R&D that we do) and definitely exists.

What would be very interesting to know is what kind of shampoo and rim cleaner you use?

I'm sure your problems can be solved, Cheers,

Florian


----------



## ironman (Oct 24, 2009)

Some really interesting replies!
How important is it to use the 'Nanolex' paint cleaner before treatment or can another alternative be used?

Cheers 
IM


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

ironman said:


> Some really interesting replies!
> How important is it to use the 'Nanolex' paint cleaner before treatment or can another alternative be used?
> 
> Cheers
> IM


Depends on the product - it's basically a special IPA mixture to remove oils etc. - it's recommended and should be used at least before the first application. However if you get the Wax it's not needed.

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

caledonia said:


> There is a big difference and you cannot compare this to standard sealant.
> Nanolex is not designed to bead water. But to repel dirt and grime, that would natural bond to the surface. I am currently testing the Premium paint and wheel sealants, through the Scottish winter.
> Initial impressions are very good. But in fairness the test has only just got going a few weeks ago. Time will tell on this.
> Nanolex is not known to be one of these blingy sealants and due to it forming its non stick layer (lotus effect) cant possibly have an ultra smooth transparent surface.
> ...


Exactly why i wanted it. Ive yet to try the professional sealant.

Im not overly concerned about a paint wax that doesnt beed for a long time either, BOS sheets well after 3 months of **** and having quick and fairly careless washes however i wouldnt know if it still beeds as it isnt my car its been used on, i wash it but dont see the results in the rain.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

On that note, can you point me in the direction of the manual please.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> On that note, can you point me in the direction of the manual please.


You can download them here: www.nanolex.de/en/downloads

Let me know if you have any questions!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> You can download them here: www.nanolex.de/en/downloads
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> ...


Cheers, didnt think to look in downloads 

Thanks for the help !!! :wave:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

@nanolex

A Friend wrote you an email with this issues and as far as i remember you told him that it couldnt be as you had good reviews on dw.

I made exatcly the same experiences as he did and so i didnt email you as i expected to get the same answer. 

Search on some of the german forums and you will find the reports. As i paid about 100eur for this stuff iam very dissapointed and didnt use it anymore.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> @nanolex
> 
> A Friend wrote you an email with this issues and as far as i remember you told him that it couldnt be as you had good reviews on dw.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that - please drop me a PM with your name, email-address and invoice number so I can check email correspondence etc. - I will personally take care of this!

I know about all the reports on German forums since we advertise and monitor them, and as a matter of fact there were not that many complaints so far...

A possibility, although very unlikely, is that the batch of product was somehow damaged - therefore it would be good to know when you ordered to check if there were any problems at that time!

Please let me know what shampoo you use, as it has been discussed on here and on some other forums there are a few shampoos that remove the sealant relatively quickly...

Customer care is very important to me (which is why I usually take care of these issues personally) - please drop me a PM and we will sort this!

It's still very interesting for us (and I guess for all the others on here) to know what went wrong and how it can be prevented - therefore I would be very thankful if you'd list the process of application and your cleaning scheme as detailed as possible.

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sounds like the next thing you should be working on Florian the perfect shampoo to go with your system would help complete your line up my personal experiance with nanolex has all been very positive so far and love the wheel sealant :thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you name the shampoos which are causing issues with stripping ? I use Duragloss, zymol or shampoo plus.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Can you name the shampoos which are causing issues with stripping ? I use Duragloss, zymol or shampoo plus.


At the moment one that is stripping quite fast is Hyper Wash, we had a few customers giving us this hint and found the same... it is a great product, but not suitable for use after the Premium Sealant...


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ive not touched hyperwash so no biggy. I take it snow foam wont hurt it too much ? I use a mix of shampoo and snowfoam to clean the tyres and wheels right now although i will be buying some billberry soon.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Just browsing the threads on DW as you do and have to say thats top notch customer service offer from Nanolex. I've never tried Nanolex products yet but if your customer service is anything to go then I soon will (you don't do samples do you :lol

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Ive not touched hyperwash so no biggy. I take it snow foam wont hurt it too much ? I use a mix of shampoo and snowfoam to clean the tyres and wheels right now although i will be buying some billberry soon.


If the rims are really dirty you could do that, but usually it's not necessary.

As soon as you have the sealant on them try something: use only a pressure washer and clean them as thorough as possible with it - then use a microfiber to just wipe over each rim once... you'll be surpised how little time and effort it needs!

Usually that is all you need. check this report  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115993

We'll start doing professional videos in a few months to demonstrate application and care btw!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I think ill do a write up on mine when i get them done. I like my wheels squieaky clean so ill be getting billberry or a light mix of snowfoam and shampoo on them using wheel brushes. If the nanolex fails then i defo wont be getting anymore.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nanolex said:


> At the moment one that is stripping quite fast is Hyper Wash, we had a few customers giving us this hint and found the same... it is a great product, but not suitable for use after the Premium Sealant...


That's very suprising and quite dissapointing as a have LOADS of this and love it as a snowfoam.

Any recommendations on that front then? :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

amiller said:


> That's very suprising and quite dissapointing as a have LOADS of this and love it as a snowfoam.
> 
> Any recommendations on that front then? :thumb:


As gentle as possible! pH neutral ones are usually good, we have quite a few customers using BTBM...


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> I think ill do a write up on mine when i get them done. I like my wheels squieaky clean so ill be getting billberry or a light mix of snowfoam and shampoo on them using wheel brushes. If the nanolex fails then i defo wont be getting anymore.


I'm sure you won't be disappointed  the pro sealant is a great performer, periodly.

One thing when it comes to shampoos - the most aggresive part for sealants in a shampoo is alkaline tensides, so if you check the label and see them on it it's better to give that one a pass...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nanolex said:


> As gentle as possible! pH neutral ones are usually good, we have quite a few customers using BTBM...


Thanks very much. :thumb:

I'm going to go for this soon. Still 10% off at Monza?! :speechles


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> I'm sure you won't be disappointed  the pro sealant is a great performer, periodly.
> 
> One thing when it comes to shampoos - the most aggresive part for sealants in a shampoo is alkaline tensides, so if you check the label and see them on it it's better to give that one a pass...
> 
> ...


Im using 901 so im sure itll be reet, ill check it over though.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Im using 901 so im sure itll be reet, ill check it over though.


Cool, looking forward to reading your report!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've just started using nanolex wheel sealent (premium) very impressed so far makes washing very easy just a good rinse with the pw. just waiting 2 c how the duribility holds


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I was looking at getting some nanolex goodies from Monza, but the directions in the manual are very poor to say the least, I understand there are translation issues, but they don't even make sense.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

jamest said:


> I was looking at getting some nanolex goodies from Monza, but the directions in the manual are very poor to say the least, I understand there are translation issues, but they don't even make sense.


With the premium wheel sealent after cleaning and drying wheels

Apply a few drops to cotton appliactor pad (normally provided) and apply very sparingly! (few drops roughy per spoke)

Leave product on for up to 1hr (i left mine for 45mins) apparently the longer its left the better the duribilty then buff with clean cotton/mf cloth (i found this easier with cotton cloth).

Then leave a further hour to cure.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It's the paint one which seems a pain. I have read that it shouldn't be left for more than 2-3 minutes? Yet the manual doesn't make it clear.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

jamest said:


> It's the paint one which seems a pain. I have read that it shouldn't be left for more than 2-3 minutes? Yet the manual doesn't make it clear.


I guess I'll have to read over it, actually a native speaker wrote it...

The Premium can be left for up to 30 mins, that's the maximum before it should be removed. It has to be applied VERY sparingly, less on the surface means less effort buffing (more product doesn't improve anything) - if you remove it after 2-3 mins the durability is likely to be less than if you leave it on for 30 mins...

If you use one of our microfibers there shouldn't be any issues buffing - although it definitely is harder to remove than a wax! But we think the little more effort it takes is totally made up by the durability...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks that clears it up a bit.

I think the terminolgy that was in it telling you to "polish" it in was a bit unclear.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

jamest said:


> Thanks that clears it up a bit.
> 
> I think the terminolgy that was in it telling you to "polish" it in was a bit unclear.


Yep you are definitely right! I just read it once more and deleted/added some stuff!

New version is now online and can be downloaded from www.nanolex.de/en/downloads

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

How should i store this? truth be told is in the fridge along with the waxes.

my coilovers are arriving this week so should be able to get the stuff on sooner or later.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just ordered the Urban Glass Kit from Monza, which I'll do a review on.

I was going for the full £99 kit, but I have too much stuff which I haven't tried yet, so I figured I'd try that all out first.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> How should i store this? truth be told is in the fridge along with the waxes.
> 
> my coilovers are arriving this week so should be able to get the stuff on sooner or later.


If possible in a temperature stable environment that is not hotter than 25°C, but storage is not an issue generally...


----------

